# my cats been shot



## roadrash (20 Nov 2019)

Some sick bast@rd shot one of my cats in the throat either last night or early this morning, if I find out who then they will need surgery to remove an air rifle from their @rse, fekin sick bast@rds  what the feck is wrong with some folk


----------



## roadrash (20 Nov 2019)

Some sick bast@rd shot one of my cats in the throat either last night or early this morning, if I find out who then they will need surgery to remove an air rifle from their @rse, fekin sick bast@rds  what the feck is wrong with some folk


----------



## alicat (20 Nov 2019)

*!@* Have a and and extra  for the cat.


----------



## Dayvo (20 Nov 2019)

Sorry to hear that, rr! Harmless. defenceless animals are vulnerable to these sickos.

A few months ago, there was a spate of cat decapitations not too far way from us.

I understand your fury. We have an old Tom cat and hope to god no-one harms him or all hell will break lose.


----------



## Salty seadog (20 Nov 2019)

That's awful. You've had some shoot things recently.


----------



## roadrash (20 Nov 2019)

Dayvo said:


> We have an old Tom cat and hope to god no-one harms him or all hell will break lose.



I can assure you all hell will break loose here too, if I find out who is responsible


----------



## MartinQ (20 Nov 2019)

Mindless idiots. Has it happened to anyone else in your area?


----------



## roadrash (20 Nov 2019)

Salty seadog said:


> That's awful. You've had some shoot things recently.



just lately, if it wasnt for bad luck , i would have no luck at all..


----------



## Mrs M (20 Nov 2019)

OMG
Hope your cat has survived this?
So sad and angry to read.
Our neighbours cat, a lovely, wee, friendly Bengal was shot in the face when he was just a few months old.
Nobody was brought to justice and the neighbours moved away.
Hugs to you and your wee cat xx


----------



## Grant Fondo (20 Nov 2019)

Give me a shout if you need help hiding their air rifle.


----------



## roadrash (20 Nov 2019)

MartinQ said:


> Mindless idiots. Has it happened to anyone else in your area?




Not that I know of, there is a park across the road from my house , one of my near neighbours informs me he saw teenagers with an air gun on the park yesterday evening, I said and what did you do about it ……...nothing was the reply..... fekin nob ed


----------



## MartinQ (20 Nov 2019)

roadrash said:


> Not that I know of, there is a park across the road from my house , one of my near neighbours informs me he saw teenagers with an air gun on the park yesterday evening, I said and what did you do about it ……...nothing was the reply..... fekin nob ed


Can i ask how the cat is?


----------



## roadrash (20 Nov 2019)

Mrs M said:


> OMG
> Hope your cat has survived this?
> So sad and angry to read.
> Our neighbours cat, a lovely, wee, friendly Bengal was shot in the face when he was just a few months old.
> ...




Thanks , the vet reckons he will be fine...……….in time


----------



## roadrash (20 Nov 2019)

MartinQ said:


> Can i ask how the cat is?



The vet says he will be fine , no lasting damage ,which I find incredible as he was shot in the throat


----------



## Mrs M (20 Nov 2019)

roadrash said:


> Thanks , the vet reckons he will be fine...……….in time


Happy to hear he has survived, brave boy


----------



## Grant Fondo (20 Nov 2019)

Frognado's not happy.....


----------



## MartinQ (20 Nov 2019)

Mrs M said:


> Happy to hear he has survived, brave boy



Good to hear.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (20 Nov 2019)

@roadrash, I'm so sorry about your wee one, all the best for a speedy recovery.
Poor furball, he needs lots of extra cuddles and tuna.
Your two threads have been merged into this one, hope that's OK.


----------



## Slick (20 Nov 2019)

W@nkers indeed.


----------



## roadrash (20 Nov 2019)

Thanks @Pat "5mph" , don't know how I managed to post it twice, hes definitely going to overdose on cuddles 🐱


----------



## fossyant (20 Nov 2019)

Glad the cat is OK. Bloody idiots.


----------



## Beebo (20 Nov 2019)

Does the cat have a large range or stick to a few local gardens?
It will help narrow down the possible suspects. 
Do the police investigate this kind of stuff?


----------



## tom73 (20 Nov 2019)

Must admit i'm not a cat lover but this sort of thing is totally beyond sickening. Totally pointless act of mindless just for the sheer fun of it.
All just because they can. Hope the little furball recovers soon and in the mean time dines out like a king on all the extra love and attention.


----------



## ozboz (20 Nov 2019)

Dear me, eckin arse wipes , hope the Moggy holds up and gets over it ,


----------



## vickster (20 Nov 2019)

Beebo said:


> Does the cat have a large range or stick to a few local gardens?
> It will help narrow down the possible suspects.
> Do the police investigate this kind of stuff?


Perhaps the RSPCA have responsibility?
https://www.rspca.org.uk/utilities/contactus/reportcruelty

GWS Mr Mogcat


----------



## fossyant (20 Nov 2019)

The problem with cats is they aren't whiny little things when injured (like Dogs), as they are predators. Our old cat had a nasty bite from a fox, but we'd not seen it until she was out in sunlight and saw a blooming big hole in her rear thigh. 

Cat's are hard as nails, which makes finding health problems not too easy.


----------



## EltonFrog (20 Nov 2019)

FFS! What kind of demented sick moronic feckwit would do such an awful thing? Sickening.


----------



## Drago (20 Nov 2019)

Just found this. Absolutely outrageous. I hope the kitty makes a speedy recovery and those responsible get serious dose of karma.

It's a shame your neighbour didnt call the Feds on shose kids at the park. A visit from an ARV would give them a lesson they wouldn't forget in a hurry.


----------



## raleighnut (20 Nov 2019)

Jeez that's terrible, glad to hear the moggie will recover,


----------



## Levo-Lon (20 Nov 2019)

Unfortunately teenagers find shooting anything funny. 
Hopefully they grow out of it and become decent human beings. 

Glad the moggy made it


----------



## lane (20 Nov 2019)

Hope you find who did it although unlikely. All the best for the cat.


----------



## roadrash (21 Nov 2019)

Rusty says thanks for the well wishes and will this leave a scare that the lady cats like





ooh the flash makes his eyes look evil


----------



## vickster (21 Nov 2019)

roadrash said:


> Rusty says thanks for the well wishes and will this leave a scare that the lady cats like
> View attachment 493654
> 
> ooh the flash makes his eyes look evil


He is evil...all cats are deep down 

What a handsome boy, wound aside. That’ll soon be hairy again


----------



## Drago (21 Nov 2019)

Animals are incredible. No matter how sheetily one human treats them they'll always respond positively to another who shows them affection.


----------



## MartinQ (21 Nov 2019)

roadrash said:


> Rusty says thanks for the well wishes and will this leave a scare that the lady cats like
> View attachment 493654
> 
> ooh the flash makes his eyes look evil



It does. Our two girls (cats) are weak at the knees :-)


----------



## Profpointy (21 Nov 2019)

roadrash said:


> Rusty says thanks for the well wishes and will this leave a scare that the lady cats like
> View attachment 493654
> 
> ooh the flash makes his eyes look evil



He's still a handsome fellow and no mistake.

Echoing what others have said - gits !


----------



## Drago (21 Nov 2019)

Beebo said:


> Do the police investigate this kind of stuff?


Indeed they should. Firearms offences carry a strong likelihood of jail time, even on a first offence, and quite likely for a juvenile too. There may be other offences for whichever adult owns the weapon and failed to secure it, which is also an offence.


----------



## Electric_Andy (21 Nov 2019)

That's a gorgeous cat! Glad he's going to make a good recovery


----------



## Arjimlad (21 Nov 2019)

GWS Rusty and hope the yobs get their comeuppance. 

How anyone could do this to someone's pet is beyond me.


----------



## AndyRM (21 Nov 2019)

Poor Rusty! Glad he's on the mend.

Much as our 3 drive me up the wall sometimes and I regularly joke about how I'd kill them, I would be absolutely raging if anyone harmed them.


----------



## roadrash (21 Nov 2019)

been back to the vets this morning and she is really pleased with him , keep him in for another 48 hrs until the wound dries up, poor bugger doesn't understand why he cant go out , hes sat in the window and sox (his brother) is outside in the garden teasing him


----------



## cyberknight (21 Nov 2019)

Pat "5mph" said:


> @roadrash, I'm so sorry about your wee one, all the best for a speedy recovery.
> Poor furball, he needs lots of extra cuddles and tuna.
> Your two threads have been merged into this one, hope that's OK.


only tuna ? your cat has cheap taste , mine will turn her nose up at the best sunday roast 
GWS @roadrash moggie


----------



## Skibird (21 Nov 2019)

roadrash said:


> Some sick bast@rd shot one of my cats in the throat either last night or early this morning, if I find out who then they will need surgery to remove an air rifle from their @rse, fekin sick bast@rds  what the feck is wrong with some folk


 I would happily go to prison for just 5 mins with these Monster's, they would not be hurting anything for a very long time, if ever afterwards, and I don't care how old they are (we all know how killers start out) !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Reynard (21 Nov 2019)

Oh FFS...  What is *wrong* with some people...

Sending hugs to @roadrash and gentle headrubs to the very gorgeous and very brave Rusty xxx

Going to give Poppy and Lexi some extra special cuddles tonight, I'd be incandescent if someone had done this to them. A few years ago (2011) we had a spate of cat shootings in the area - around the time one of mine went out one morning and never came home. Makes me wonder if she hadn't been shot and killed. Even the then Bishop of Ely's chocolate Burmese was shot...


----------



## EltonFrog (22 Nov 2019)

I’m delighted that Rusty is on the mend, I cannot fathom why anyone would do such an awful thing.


----------



## screenman (22 Nov 2019)

One of our cats was shot and that was over 25 years ago, you would think society has improved since then.


----------



## fossyant (22 Nov 2019)

Glad Rusty is on the mend - looks just like my Leo with the rattlesnake tail.


----------



## Drago (22 Nov 2019)

screenman said:


> One of our cats was shot and that was over 25 years ago, you would think society has improved since then.


It's a noble thought, but all we have now is a burgeoning new underclass off arrissholes raised in the example of their parents.


----------



## roadrash (22 Nov 2019)

reported to the front desk at local police station, though I am left wondering why I bothered, yes it was the right thing to do but I wasn't filled with confidence when the lady on the desk said ok that's it I have logged it, although I don't know what I expected to be honest , maybe keep a regular eye on the park . but no......off you pop ive logged it now


----------



## Phaeton (22 Nov 2019)

roadrash said:


> reported to the front desk at local police station, though I am left wondering why I bothered, yes it was the right thing to do but I wasn't filled with confidence when the lady on the desk said ok that's it I have logged it, although I don't know what I expected to be honest , maybe keep a regular eye on the park . but no......off you pop ive logged it now


The only hope is that if x+ number of people report the same instance then it will pop up as a statistic on some analyst's report & then somebody might instruct somebody else to have a word with somebody to do something, now if they had been shooting parked cars that would be a different matter.


----------



## roadrash (22 Nov 2019)

I thought seeing as this is a park, and one with a separate area for toddlers, the idea that someone having a gun in the vicinity may.....just may spark a bit of interest, alas It seems I am destined to be disappointed.


----------



## Phaeton (22 Nov 2019)

roadrash said:


> I thought seeing as this is a park, and one with a separate area for toddlers, the idea that someone having a gun in the vicinity may.....just may spark a bit of interest, alas It seems I am destined to be disappointed.


Put some posters up around the area, "Warning Air Guns being used in the area" make sure they are close enough to the swings to get Mumsnet riled up.


----------



## Drago (22 Nov 2019)

Talk to your local chip wrapper. It wont make any difference to the Feds, but itll serve to warn other pet owners that there are armed eejuts about.


----------



## Sixmile (22 Nov 2019)

Our cat was shot not so long ago too. As she sleeps in the back hall and jumps in and out of the window at her own discrection, it took me a few days to find out something was wrong with her after she couldn't stand up from her sodden bed which she'd wet. The puncture wound had been infected so she lost power in her legs. Thinking the worst we took her to the vet to find she'd been shot with an air rifle. After a day in the vet and a few days with a lampshade on so she couldn't rip out her stitches, i can report that she's made a full recovery. Here's hoping it's the same for your cat too!


----------



## roadrash (22 Nov 2019)

Phaeton said:


> Put some posters up around the area, "Warning Air Guns being used in the area" make sure they are close enough to the swings to get Mumsnet riled up.




what a jolly good idea, now wheres my printer


----------



## vickster (23 Nov 2019)

Report to RSPCA too


----------



## roadrash (23 Nov 2019)

if anyone is interested, mrs roadrash bought cat food from amazon last night ,some good deals on at the minute , my two will only eat whiskas, it was what they was used to when I got them.
she got 84 pouches for £15.69, good offers on sheba, purina etc, well worth a look.


----------



## Reynard (23 Nov 2019)

vickster said:


> Report to RSPCA too



The RSPCA will only bother if there's something in it for them. 

As useful as the proverbial chocolate teapot, we at CP are well used to cleaning up their messes.


----------



## fossyant (23 Nov 2019)

roadrash said:


> if anyone is interested, mrs roadrash bought cat food from amazon last night ,some good deals on at the minute , my two will only eat whiskas, it was what they was used to when I got them.
> she got 84 pouches for £15.69, good offers on sheba, purina etc, well worth a look.



That's a good deal.


----------



## Phaeton (23 Nov 2019)

Ours won't eat Whiskas much prefers Asda's own, which is a pain as we don't shop at Asda


----------



## Saluki (23 Nov 2019)

Beautiful cat. So glad he is on the mend.


----------



## Skibird (24 Nov 2019)

roadrash said:


> if anyone is interested, mrs roadrash bought cat food from amazon last night ,some good deals on at the minute , my two will only eat whiskas, it was what they was used to when I got them.
> she got 84 pouches for £15.69, good offers on sheba, purina etc, well worth a look.


 Just FYI, we get ours dog food (the dried stuff anyway) delivered from ZOOPLUS as they are half the price of Pet's at Home and also support animal charities. Free delivery over £25 I think which is no problem when your ordering multiple 10/11kg bags at a time as we do.


----------



## Drago (24 Nov 2019)

I get the Royal Canin labrador mix in 12 kg bags delivered by Acado, who bizarrely are surprisingly cheap for bulk pet food. I eat cold Aldi beans from the can while the dog gets his lunch chauffer delivered by Acado. Go figure.


----------



## vickster (24 Nov 2019)

Are they impersonating Ocado?


----------



## Phaeton (24 Nov 2019)

vickster said:


> Are they impersonating Ocado?


Yeah they use fruit flavoured drivers.


----------



## Reynard (25 Nov 2019)

Skibird said:


> Just FYI, we get ours dog food (the dried stuff anyway) delivered from ZOOPLUS as they are half the price of Pet's at Home and also support animal charities. Free delivery over £25 I think which is no problem when your ordering multiple 10/11kg bags at a time as we do.



Another Zooplus customer here.

I get the girls' Royal Canin biscuits (Sensible 33) from Zooplus, as well as their litter (Benek Corn). Just had an order delivered, £46 for a 10 kg sack of dry food (lasts the terrible twosome about 6 months) plus two 40 litre sacks of litter at £22 a sack and a selection of cat toys for various feline xmas pressies. Plus I had a £20 off voucher if I spent £100.

I've been lucky with wet food offers in Tesco and Wilkinsons, plus I've taken the advantage of money off vouchers, so have been paying just over £3 per box of Felix AGAIL. Zooplus comes in at around £3.50 on that.

Can't feed Whiskas. Poppy won't touch it, and it goes through Lexi like castor oil...

P.S. @roadrash how is the gorgeous furry fella getting on?


----------



## roadrash (25 Nov 2019)

Reynard said:


> P.S. @roadrash how is the gorgeous furry fella getting on?



physically hes doing brilliant, but he is very hesitant when it comes to going outside , he can sit looking through the catflap for ages , looking outside then looking at me , sometimes for half an hour, then when he does go out, its only long enough to do whatever he needs to do then hes back in, such a shame he used to love being outside , hes still getting loads of cuddles and reassurance from all at roadrash towers.


----------



## Reynard (25 Nov 2019)

roadrash said:


> physically hes doing brilliant, but he is very hesitant when it comes to going outside , he can sit looking through the catflap for ages , looking outside then looking at me , sometimes for half an hour, then when he does go out, its only long enough to do whatever he needs to do then hes back in, such a shame he used to love being outside , hes still getting loads of cuddles and reassurance from all at roadrash towers.



Ah bless him xxx Glad he's on the mend, at least physically. Mentally, well that might take a bit of time. Please give him some gentle cuddles from me. 

Going on what you're saying, it makes me wonder if he was shot while in your garden, as that's classic "cat reacting to a hostile in his territory" mode. The constantly looking to see if the coast is clear, and then only going out for whatever is necessary i.e. a wee or a quick patrol of his core grounds.


----------



## roadrash (25 Nov 2019)

@Reynard That is a possibility as the edge of the park is literally 20 foot from my front door, I probably never will but I would love to find those responsible. I know I have only had them both for a short time but they are a certainly large part of my life,


----------



## Reynard (25 Nov 2019)

I know exactly where you're coming from @roadrash 

They certainly do wrap their paws around your heart.  Love my two girls to the moon and back.


----------



## Drago (25 Nov 2019)

I love my pussy cats too. 9 year old Lois Griffin is sitting on her dad's lap as I read this thread.


----------



## Landsurfer (25 Nov 2019)

Teenagers, or anyone using or discharging an air rifle in a place without the permission of the landowner ,,,, Armed Trespass ... Call the Police ... this treated as a serious firearms incident.
There will be CCTV ...


----------



## vickster (25 Nov 2019)

Landsurfer said:


> Teenagers, or anyone using or discharging an air rifle in a place without the permission of the landowner ,,,, Armed Trespass ... Call the Police ... this treated as a serious firearms incident.
> There will be CCTV ...


He did report, see post #49


----------



## Drago (25 Nov 2019)

You can't trespass in a public place. The park in question is a public place. Therefore the offence of armed trespass is incomplete.

It's not an offence per se to have an air weapon in a public place either. After all, I take mine quite legally to the range, although mine are in a slip and not readily accessible to fire, and unloaded as the law demands.

It really only starts to get nasty if you shoot someone or something, or put someone in fear with one.


----------



## Landsurfer (25 Nov 2019)

Drago said:


> You can't trespass in a public place. The park in question is a public place. Therefore the offence of armed trespass is incomplete.


There is a landowner .... there is no such thing in the UK as a public place ... there is always a landowner ... Common land / public place does not exist anymore. Note i was careful not say "public place" in my post.
I hope puss is getting better ...


----------



## Drago (25 Nov 2019)

The park is a public place, accessible to the public by payment or otherwise.

Ownership is irrelvant - it is who has legitimate access to the land that determines the trespass element. 

The kids at the park are entitled to be there. Ergo, they cannot be trespassing.

The offendce of armed trespass is not committed. 

Get over it.


----------



## Landsurfer (26 Nov 2019)

Drago said:


> Get over it.



Do you really have to be rude ... how does that help ...


----------



## roadrash (26 Nov 2019)

Landsurfer said:


> There will be CCTV



none so far


----------



## roadrash (30 Nov 2019)

update on rusty's progress, the wound has closed and healing nicely, fur isn't growing back yet, no lasting physical damage , and today is the first time since it happened that he has been out for more than 5 mins , hes not going far , out for half hour ,back in for a bit then out for another half hour, its progress at least.


----------



## roadrash (8 Dec 2019)

may have spoke too soon , the last few days he has only been out to do what is needed then straight back in , mrs roadrash seems to think its due to the weather, maybe shes right , she says I worry too much, but he used to love being outside, then again I don't think I would be too keen on the idea of going out if I had been shot near my home, time will tell , I guess.


----------



## MartinQ (8 Dec 2019)

TBH, its not really the weather to be going out. I'm sure things will gradually improve.
One of ours is on a diet at the moment and she's permanently camped out round her food bowl. We got her as a stray kitten a year or so ago so was starving and she's fattened up a bit too much. She probably hates us at the moment :-).


----------



## roadrash (8 Dec 2019)

You are probably right along with my mrs, ive noticed a difference in the size of rusty since he isn't going out getting exercise.


----------



## fossyant (8 Dec 2019)

Wet and or windy, cat's don't usually like that weather, unless you have some Abominable Snowman cats (Ragdolls - they go out, but in a 'run')


----------



## Reynard (8 Dec 2019)

Well, both Poppy and Lexi are flatly refusing to go out, so must be the weather.

Although Lexi accidentally snuck out the other afternoon when I went to the garage for logs, and neither I nor mum realised it until several hours later when it was time to feed the girls and it was like "where's Lexi?" as we thought she was hunkered down in one of the igloo beds.. Poor wee toot was sat on the window ledge by the door, in the dark and in the cold, looking so damn worried. Going outside is not one of Lexi's favourite things right now.


----------



## raleighnut (8 Dec 2019)

roadrash said:


> may have spoke too soon , the last few days he has only been out to do what is needed then straight back in , mrs roadrash seems to think its due to the weather, maybe shes right , she says I worry too much, but he used to love being outside, then again I don't think I would be too keen on the idea of going out if I had been shot near my home, time will tell , I guess.


TBH I'd be happier if my Cats stayed in more, the road is pretty quiet but you do get the odd 'Carlos Fandango' treating it like Brands Hatch.


----------



## HMS_Dave (18 Dec 2019)

Ive only just caught up with this thread and i echo others sentiments. Whether you like cats, dogs birds etc or not is irrelevant and not a reason to kill or attempt to. Glad to see he is on the mend. The concern is whoever has this air rifle may choose to move on to a child. Psychiatrists tend to agree that those that harm animals are quite likely to move onto human's... In regards to your cat, im afraid they have excellent memories and a GPS maps like knowledge built into their brains from their excellent senses, they know exactly where to go and where they have been. It may very well take him a while to rebuild routes in his head that have been imprinted there and may not be very confident outside at all for quite some time. But give him a chance and the time to figure it all out...


----------

